# new LED TV quirk- hate to return it



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Got my humungus new LED 70" 3-D TV , and somehow, when I put input to view netflicks, no problem. But when imput is placed on HDMI to view regular cable TV shows, sometimes I get no sound- I have to change channel, THEN I get sound. other times, sound comes on right away.

Tried calling cable Co, Netflick tech svc, etc- useless.

hate to haul the TV back to store. Geez......Maybe its not the TV(?)

Tips appreciated.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you have another HDMI cable to try?

same box works ok on another TV?

does the TV have more than one HDMI input you can try?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I will try a new cable. Also, another TV in the house.......


----------

